# Scam at Sainsbury's



## PFS600 (Jul 6, 2008)

At Sainsbury's while packing shopping in your car you may be approached by 2 fit 18 year old East European girls in tight tiny tops, they will wash your screen and then ask for a lift as payment.

On the way they will both srip off and start to play with each other, and then 1 will climb in the front and start to play with you while the other nicks your wallet!!!!!!

I had mine stolen last Tuesday & Wednesday, twice on Thursday and again today

Be Careful


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

With a show like they're putting on and with your car washed I'm sure they've earned what's in your wallet!

Shane.....


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

They do say that the old jokes are the best...

BUT THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS!!!!! :lol: :roll: :wink: 

This 'story' was posted on here a few months ago. :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sainsbury scam*

  Buon giorno,
which Sainsbury please?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

My husband is on his way :lol: :lol:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Blimey, I wondered what the "Cheeky Girls" were doing now. Good job we shop at Tesco's.

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

